# Jotul Gas stove identification



## TDurdin (Apr 27, 2018)

Someone is giving me a Jotul Gas stove...Is it worth it to refinish?

My cousin is moving and does not want the gas stove any more. He is giving it to me and I am trying to see if it worth it to repaint and keep. Its got some rust spots. See picture. 

Questions?

Which Jotul model is it?
What to look for to make sure its safe?
Whats it worth?
How difficult is it to refinish?


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 27, 2018)

There should be a rating plate between the gas valve & the stove body.
I'd say it's either a GF300 Allgash or a GF400 Sebago.
Is there a "3" on each side panel? If so that's the Allagash.
Can't see the burner, whether it's a tube or a pan. That can give you the age.
The age will dictate the value.
I wouldn't hesitate to take it. The paint can be covered over with any color
Stove Bright High Temp Paint you want to use. You will probably need 2 cans.
Inspect the glass & the gasket that seals the glass...
This is a Direct Vent (DV) stove that requires a sealed combustion chamber.
Check the flue collar seal as well.

PS. I will take it if you don't want it.
I'm about 60 miles from Kingston.


----------



## TDurdin (Apr 27, 2018)

Any idea what it would be worth as is? Ballpark?

I will check as per your instructions. How can I tell what type of burner? Plate, etc

If I don't take it, I will keep you in mind. 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 28, 2018)

Like I said above, the value is dependent on the age.
If there's a rating plate, the date of manufacture should be marked on it.
Could be $500 - 1000, but that's just a SWAG (Silly Wild-Assed Guess)...
If the burner under the logs is a U-shape, then it's a tube burner.
If it's not a tube, then it's a stainless Steel Pan-Burner...


----------

